# Happy, Happy Birthday GREG!



## jim berman (Oct 28, 1999)

To a true "Renegade" man... these really are your "Best of Times!".

Have a great birthday... "Don't let it end!"

-Jim


----------



## mezzaluna (Aug 29, 2000)

Greg,

I hope your day was FABULOUS, spent in the most wonderful way. Best wishes for a wonderful year ahead.

Regards,
Mezzaluna


----------



## cape chef (Jul 31, 2000)

Greg,

To Learn, read.
To know, write.
To master, teach.

Happy birthday to a man who embodies those lessons, and then shares.
Peace 
Brad


----------



## momoreg (Mar 4, 2000)

Happy Birthday to a ChefTalk "Cornerstone".


----------



## chrose (Nov 20, 2000)

Greg, I thought people like you didn't have birthdays......you "just were"  But since I was mistaken and apparently you are mere mortal, I too shall wish you a very Happy Birthday with many happy returns!


----------



## deltadoc (Aug 15, 2004)

Happy Birthday Greg!

doc


----------



## phoebe (Jul 3, 2002)

Happy Birthday!

I wish you all the best for the year to come. :bounce: :bounce: :bounce:


----------



## pete (Oct 7, 2001)

I wish I had more to add, but I think that Jim said it all!!!!  

I hope you had mellow birthday,and may the year ahead be filled with health, peace and love. And may the year ahead bring you ever closer to Styx!


----------



## greg (Dec 8, 1999)

Oops, I'm late to my own on-line birthday party. Thanks, everybody, for all the birthday wishes. Everybody except Jim and Pete, that is. You two are plain evil. 

For my birthday I got a day off, a pack of smokes and my kitten was less ill-behaved than usual.


----------



## nicko (Oct 5, 2001)

Happy Birthday Greg thank you for how you have helped to grow this community. Have a great day.


----------

